# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Algeria V795 SD card upgrading instruction & software package(Djezzy)-261300B0189DJE-DZ-LTB18S-P172D01V1.0.0.zip

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 ZTE V795
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## ohbrahim

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## sasa2003mmm

مشكووووووووووور جدا

----------


## fouzy_24

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## sofan

شكرا
وبارك الله فيك

----------

